# Penderecki - Orchestral symphonies



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

My most recent listening project has been to explore the orchestral symphonies of Krystof Penderecki - #s 1-5…I've long been familiar with his choral works and his shorter works for orchestra - Threnody, de Natura Sonoris, etc…but I'd never really dug into the symphonies….my essay concerns the first 5 symphonies, all orchestral, his later symphonies 6-8 all include voice…
Has anyone else delved into the great Polish master's orchestral symphonies??

These first five symphonies are really major works in the symphonic format - big, dramatic, much on the scale of Shostakovich and Prokofiev. These works should all take their place in the standard repertoire of orchestras world-wide…how many other composers "aced" their first 5 symphonies with such high consistency?? Sibelius?? Mahler?? Prokofiev??

I've gone thru them twice now, and my impressions have altered a bit with repeated listening - I have 1-5 performed by the National Polish Radio Symphony of Katowice conducted by Antoni Wit, on Naxos…these are fine performances, well-recorded…the orchestra acquits itself well, and is equal to these challenging scores…I don't have the scores, but one hears some very challenging solo and section work to be mastered - there are some tough sounding solos - ottomh - trumpet, bassoon, among many. I've no other recordings with which to make comparison, but these Naxos versions seem very solid.
#1 is the most innovative, daring, with the most original sonorities, Penderecki seems to have progressed from the most experimental, innovative in #1 to the more traditional #5. But all of them are powerful works, with very original sonorities and orchestral effects. 
On my first go around, #1 was quite striking, #2 a powerful statement, my favorite on the first go…#s 2, 3, 4 are multi-movement works, very powerful and expressive, #5 is in one movement, but with clearly contrasting sections [like Sibelius #7].

This is a project in process for me - originally, #3 stuck out as my favorite. At present - my preference is for #1 - originality, #2 - dramatic power and flow, #5 for concise format and expression…but, these ratings are very flexible. #s 2 and 4 are very fine, interesting and moving works - these symphonies are a listener's feast of fine music…


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

I've been working through the Penderecki symphonies myself for a couple years. No. 1 stands out to me also as the most original and compelling achievement among them, and I have a soft spot for No. 3. The others, welllll... Let's just say I'm not giving up on them, yet.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Any preference for either the conductor's recordings or Wit? I have No.1 by Penderecki, and the others by Wit.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

starthrower said:


> Any preference for either the conductor's recordings or Wit? I have No.1 by Penderecki, and the others by Wit.


I've only heard the Wit recordings...I'd be interested to hear other versions, of course.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I guess most go for Wit on Naxos. Cheaper than the Dux editions. I have the old No.1 on EMI.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

"The best" according to conductor Krzysztof Penderecki


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I like all eight, but I have special affection for #5. Yes, it is a bit similar to Sibelius #7, not only in form, but also its conciseness. #6 is a little strange as it's really a short although intensive song cycle, but if Mahler could call Das Lied on der Erde a symphony, why shouldn't Penderecki?


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Kiki said:


> I like all eight, but I have special affection for #5. Yes, it is a bit similar to Sibelius #7, not only in form, but also its conciseness. #6 is a little strange as it's really a short although intensive song cycle, but if Mahler could call Das Lied on der Erde a symphony, why shouldn't Penderecki?


I haven't delved into the later symphonies yet, the ones with voice. 1-5 are really substantial, major additions to the symphony repertoire....these should be receiving much more program time....imo, they are all quite approachable to an audience...#1 is the most radical - but 2-4 have a more familiar sound to them....powerful stuff, definitely in the vein of Shostakovich and Prokofiev...


----------

